# Solved: Speed Test



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

This is more of a tool than a tip or trick so I hope it's ok to post it here?
I recently had an issue with my DSL modem and the ISP tech took me here.
As far as I could tell, nothing was downloaded?
Hope this is useful to someone? Thanks Dave 

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, there are a number of similar sites. A couple that I use are:

www.speakeasy.net/speedtest

http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I like my site better, my test results are better lol Thanks Dave


----------



## MichelleClueless (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah thats quite cool, cant understand why my download speed is so slow though? I've a 7.4mbps connection, but my download is only around 500kbps??

I don't get it!!!!x


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Money Pit said:


> I like my site better, my test results are better lol Thanks Dave


I get pretty much the same speed from any of the big three. Here are the results in this order:

http://www.speedtest.net/

www.speakeasy.net/speedtest

http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I have a question JohnWill?
I know you're a moderator but do you need 'special' equipment for the job?
How in the "he**" are you getting a download speed of 15.6 Mb/second? The best I can do is 4.3. We REALLY need to talk, PM me LOL ........ Dave


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only "equipment" I got to be moderator was some configuration of the board software to give me moderator privileges. 

The download/upload speeds are a result of having Verizon FiOS fiber service. Since it cost the same as Comcast's much slower offering, it was an easy choice.  FWIW, my services is quoted as being 15mbit/2mbit, and whenever I've tested, it comes pretty close.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

COOL....... I can't wait till fiber optics hits my lil one horse town. I'm impressed Thanks


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I also found this on Verizon fiber optics. I wonder if Verizon is available in Canada?
GOD my heart is gunna explode out of my chest. This is too much excitement for a 61 Y/O LOL

A review by CNET http://news.com.com/Verizons+fiber+race+is+on/2100-1034_3-5275171.html

A personal account and description of the installation http://www.bricklin.com/fiosinstall.htm


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> The download/upload speeds are a result of having Verizon FiOS fiber service. Since it cost the same as Comcast's much slower offering, it was an easy choice.  FWIW, my services is quoted as being 15mbit/2mbit, and whenever I've tested, it comes pretty close.


I have FiOS too and love it, soon there will be FiOS TV but now there's some lock in my area so only Comcast (previously Adelphia) can offer TV. I have the level down from JohnWill (you're going to make fun of me for it  ) and have 5127 down and 1486 up; the advertised speed is up to 5 Mbps/2 Mbps. Once you get to about 8MB/second download speed it really makes no difference because then you see a lot of _Waiting for [site name]......._ in the lower-left hand corner, meaning that the server is slowing you down, not you internet acess.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I have 5/2 also but mines only $29.95/month. GOD I'm jealous, this is worse than penis envy. LOL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I was paying Comcast $42/mo for the 6mbit/384kbit service, and FiOS is $44.50, and it's been really solid so far. I could have gone for the 5mbit/2mbit service for less money, but then I couldn't brag to all of you how fast my service is! 

Here's a download where I actually got all the bandwidth, other than occasionally from places like Microsoft, I'm limited by bottlenecks in the Internet rather than my pipe.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I was paying Comcast $42/mo for the 6mbit/384kbit service, and FiOS is $44.50, and it's been really solid so far. I could have gone for the 5mbit/2mbit service for less money, but then I couldn't brag to all of you how fast my service is!
> 
> Here's a download where I actually got all the bandwidth, other than occasionally from places like Microsoft, I'm limited by bottlenecks in the Internet rather than my pipe.


Well I can brag that I pay less and get the same speed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, but does yours come in on fiber directly to your house?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Sure, but does yours come in on fiber directly to your house?


Yes, thank you.  :up:


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

^ - Not bad for 8mbps ADSL eh?

Knew about that site before.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, thank you.  :up:


I guess I'm going to have to call Verizon and upgrade to the 30mbit/5mbit service to shut you up.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I guess I'm going to have to call Verizon and upgrade to the 30mbit/5mbit service to shut you up.


That's something like $180/month.

I'm moving next to Verizon's building and getting OC-768 line wired into my house.  

hmmmmm...though I could always get a 2-inch thick (or so) fiber-optic cable that could: _easily carry the sum of all types of current data transmission needs for the entire planet. (~100 terabits per second per fiber [1])_
-Wikipedia -- Optical Fiber History


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

jackdw said:


> ^ - Not bad for 8mbps ADSL eh?
> 
> Knew about that site before.


Hmm! Jack where abouts are you next door to the server 
I get this but then I see you did your test early in the day?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Heres a more on-peak one.
I live quite a way from the exchange and was predicted 6mb when i signed up. The router says this:
Broadband connection details:
Downstream 8,096 Kbps
Upstream 448 Kbps

8.09mbit. Not bad eh?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

jackdw said:


> Heres a more on-peak one.
> I live quite a way from the exchange and was predicted 6mb when i signed up. The router says this:
> Broadband connection details:
> Downstream 8,096 Kbps
> ...


Yup thats about the best I've seen, I got just over 6 as my best, are you with BT?
Seems I get a better upload than you.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Yup I've got BT and the 'state of the art' home hub. Caused me loads of trouble.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jackdw said:


> Heres a more on-peak one.
> I live quite a way from the exchange and was predicted 6mb when i signed up. The router says this:
> Broadband connection details:
> Downstream 8,096 Kbps
> ...


The down is great but the upstream would be unbearably slow for me (I upload tons of stuff).


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

The only annoying thing about that upload is when I try and start a game server (counter strike) for me and my friends. If about 4 other people join it starts to lag.

I can't get SDSL anyway...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I must admit, getting the Verizon 2mbit upload was a great bonus of the FiOS service, I was getting tired of the 384 limit that Comcast had. Funny thing, right after I dropped Comcast Internet, they increased the upload link to 768, but they swear it wasn't because of FiOS... right!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I must admit, getting the Verizon 2mbit upload was a great bonus of the FiOS service, I was getting tired of the 384 limit that Comcast had. Funny thing, right after I dropped Comcast Internet, they increased the upload link to 768, but they swear it wasn't because of FiOS... right!


Comcast is right, it wasn't FiOS, it was you!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I was paying Comcast $42/mo for the 6mbit/384kbit service, and FiOS is $44.50, and it's been really solid so far. I could have gone for the 5mbit/2mbit service for less money, but then I couldn't brag to all of you how fast my service is!
> 
> Here's a download where I actually got all the bandwidth, other than occasionally from places like Microsoft, I'm limited by bottlenecks in the Internet rather than my pipe.


WOW!

I only get 90 KB/sec or so


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

..but then I'm on 768 KBit ADSL

all we can get out here!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I feel the need.... the need for speed!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Bet most servers can't keep up with you though,

I find a handful that can't even keep up with me!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JStergis said:


> Bet most servers can't keep up with you though,


Yeah, which makes the extra $10/month he pays nearly useless...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a lot of computers to feed on this network.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I have a lot of computers to feed on this network.


Now it makes more sense.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

See, I'm trying to download Ubuntu Server PPC now and all the servers around here hit 40 KB/sec or so!

Making me mad! I found one that did the full speed but once a minute it would bounce to 20 and slowly work its way back up again! 

I've got one doing 91 that's semi-stable. (bounces between 80 and that)

Why can't anyone have a decent server? 

Tried a torrent, failed miserably!




See what you mean though with "a lot of computers to feed"

at the moment I have four. It's not bad, but any download kills it out! Plus, when someone browses anywhere here my download skips to 50 or worse until they get to their page!

Good thing no one's using it. But hey, I've got all night to run it anyways. 

493 MB, gonna take me roughly an hour (so long as the server stays going decent) That'd take you, what, 5 minutes John?

Of course I'm using a Portland, ME one. What can you expect from that place?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see...

Eight computers, a TiVo, a Mediagate MG-35 media server, a couple of IP connected cameras, two NAS hard drives, two NDAS hard drives.

Of course, only three of the computers are actually being used right now, but there are days...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Money Pit said:


> COOL....... I can't wait till fiber optics hits my lil one horse town. I'm impressed Thanks


9034 / 618 (Kbps)
(1102.8 / 75.4 KB/sec)
Compared to the average of 554 tests from cgocable.net:
* download is 38% better

It is almost 5pm here, Ontario. I have 10 but I think they go to 30 mb. I pay 47.95/mo includes security suite, 24 hr support, I have no complaints. I highly recommend Cogeco. For $25 more a month, Bell can cut my speed in half, charge me for long distance, and remove some of my movie channels and such.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I have a lot of computers to feed on this network.


 Even my little 5338 connection outruns some servers. I do feed 2 machines off this connection though. Fast enough really.

I get digital cable, I get high speed internet, and I get unlimited long distance, caller ID, voice mail, 3 way calling you name it all for less than $81 a month. I am not going anywhere, 

Of course this is a prime time shot. I do not know what she would do at 6:00 AM???


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

JohnWill,

How far Southeast PA are you? I'm in Central Jersey, and Fios isn't an option in my area yet. If your in Philly, I can understand, but if you're in the 'burbs, then Verizon needs to get their act together, and get me some of that Fios!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hong Kong 1 Gigabit Connection ....

http://www.tvover.net/2005/04/28/Hong+Kong+Offers+1+Gigabit+Residential+Internet+Access.aspx



Probably be a while before that's rolled out in the UK.

And note the story linked to is from 2005.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

gurutech said:


> JohnWill,
> 
> How far Southeast PA are you? I'm in Central Jersey, and Fios isn't an option in my area yet. If your in Philly, I can understand, but if you're in the 'burbs, then Verizon needs to get their act together, and get me some of that Fios!


I'm north of Phila about 15 miles in central Montgomery County. FiOS is being rolled out all over the county.


----------

